
Ask HN: What if my startup is acquired twice? - acq_question
Hi all,<p>Quick question for those in the know. If I sold off the assets of my startup for stock in the private acquirer and then 1 year later those exact same exact assets were sold off for 10x value in cash to another acquirer am I basically screwed? How would my current stock be valued since only a portion of the acquirer&#x27;s company is being sold off? Anyone have any clue!?!
======
ElBarto
You sold something. What happens to it after that is no longer your concern.

At least you are a shareholder of a company that has just made a good deal in
cash. But from what you wrote it seems that that company is privately held, so
your shares are not so liquid, i.e. may not be so easy to sell. As a
shareholder you should have access to company info.

